# Double Bull Blinds



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how waterproof the Double Bull blinds are? I'm looking for a new blind before season and don't want to get soaked on those cold rainy spring days.


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

Check out the Scheels Boondocks. They are on a closeout price now for $229.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I sprayed mine with waterproofing. Worked well! Haven't had scent issues either.


----------



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I had a Boondocks. Did a good job holding out water except that stupid zipper in the top. I busted most of the rods (fixed with duct tape), brush tore up the fabric pretty good and then the zipper tore out of the door. Overall I was pretty happy with it compared to the other blinds I've tried, but there has to be better.

What did you use to waterproof your blind? Silicone Spray?

Double Bull (Primos) is coming out with a waterproof version this summer, The Crusher, too late for turkey season. It weighs 4 pounds more than the darkhorse though.


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

bwfsh said:


> Thanks for the responses. I had a Boondocks. Did a good job holding out water except that stupid zipper in the top. I busted most of the rods (fixed with duct tape), brush tore up the fabric pretty good and then the zipper tore out of the door. Overall I was pretty happy with it compared to the other blinds I've tried, but there has to be better.
> 
> What did you use to waterproof your blind? Silicone Spray?
> 
> Double Bull (Primos) is coming out with a waterproof version this summer, The Crusher, too late for turkey season. It weighs 4 pounds more than the darkhorse though.


I believe the Boondocks has a lifetime warranty. I'd bring it into your local Scheels


----------

